# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Lobophytum sp.

## Julio Macieira

_Lobophytum sp._

*Cor:* Castanho, cor-de-rosa, amarelo ou verde

*Dieta:* Iodo, estrôncio, micro-plâncton, artémia salina recém-nascida e alimentos preparados para invertebrados de alimentação por filtragem.

*Agressividade (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo):* 1
*
Dificuldade (1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes):* 1

*Iluminação (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte):* 4

*Corrente (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte):* 4


O _Coral de Couro da Mão do Demónio_ é também referido como _Coral de Couro de Dedo_, _Coral de Couro de Repolho_, ou _Coral de Couro de Lobed_. É muito difícil de identificar uma espécie exacta porque há tanta variação dentro do género.

É relacionado a corais do género de _Sarcophyton_ e, quando e colónias pequenas, é quase impossível distinguir entre os dois. Varia em cor entre sombras de castanho, bronzeado, cor-de-rosa, amarelo, ou verde.

É de comportamento pacífico, mas exige espaço entre outros corais de aquário de recife. Algumas espécies são tóxicas para os corais duros. É muito fácil de manter no aquário de recife e faz um coral excelente para os iniciantes em _reef_.

O _Coral do Couro da Mão do Diabo_ requerer um meio com muita luz, combinado com um movimento forte de circulação de água. Para a boa e continuada saúde, requerer também a adição do iodo, estrôncio, e de outros elementos de traço da água.

A _zooxanthellae_, alga de simbiose hospedada dentro do seu corpo, satisfaz a maioria de suas necessidades nutricionais, num processo originado pela fotossíntese. Também beneficiará de alimento adicional tal como micro-plâncton, artémia salina recém-nascida, ou alimentos preparados para invertebrados de alimentação por filtragem.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Eis alguns dados sobre este coral:



_O meu Lobophytum sp. na companhia do Halichoeres chloropterus_ 

*Cor:* Castanho, cor-de-rosa, amarelo ou verde

*Dieta:* Iodo, estrôncio, micro-plâncton, artémia salina recém-nascida e alimentos preparados para invertebrados de alimentação por filtragem.

*Agressividade (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo):* 1
*
Dificuldade (1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes):* 1

*Iluminação (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte):* 4

*Corrente (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte):* 4


O _Coral de Couro da Mão do Demónio_ é também referido como _Coral de Couro de Dedo_, _Coral de Couro de Repolho_, ou _Coral de Couro de Lobed_. É muito difícil de identificar uma espécie exacta porque há tanta variação dentro do género.

É relacionado a corais do género de _Sarcophyton_ e, quando e colónias pequenas, é quase impossível distinguir entre os dois. Varia em cor entre sombras de castanho, bronzeado, cor-de-rosa, amarelo, ou verde.

É de comportamento pacífico, mas exige espaço entre outros corais de aquário de recife. Algumas espécies são tóxicas para os corais duros. É muito fácil de manter no aquário de recife e faz um coral excelente para os iniciantes em _reef_.

O _Coral do Couro da Mão do Diabo_ requerer um meio com muita luz, combinado com um movimento forte de circulação de água. Para a boa e continuada saúde, requerer também a adição do iodo, estrôncio, e de outros elementos de traço da água.

A _zooxanthellae_, alga de simbiose hospedada dentro do seu corpo, satisfaz a maioria de suas necessidades nutricionais, num processo originado pela fotossíntese. Também beneficiará de alimento adicional tal como micro-plâncton, artémia salina recém-nascida, ou alimentos preparados para invertebrados de alimentação por filtragem.

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

uma foto do meu

----------


## Joao Serejo

Boas Alexandre,

Pela foto esse coral parece-me uma Sinularia flexibis :SbQuestion2:

----------

